#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Certified Safety Professional Study Materials

## dannyjoy

Please does anyone have study materials for CSP exam. Would really be very grateful if I can lay my hands on some.



ThanksSee More: Certified Safety Professional Study Materials

----------


## GMark

Hi There:

I am also looking for this. Could you post if you find any?

Thanks in advance

GMark

----------


## tkbobo

I will be grateful to have it posted for us. Can somebody help us out with related docs for CSP?

Regards,
Tkbobo

----------


## zarana

Dear all,

I am also in a search of the same material, could any one please provide me with this ? or either can any one please mail this materila to zarana_ehs@yahoo.in.

Thank you all in advance

Regards,
Zarana Patel

----------


## samuel.ehs

hai

can you post CSP Course materials? i need your help

----------


## equate123

hai,
            I also need this study material .. can someone help ?

----------


## SA_FETY

I am finding many people  are posting  " i am also need the material" I request people to stop post this, it is not at all going to help us to collect the material.

----------


## mrkssastry

Guys,

I have posted a reply for this thread a few days back.  I am not sure, why it is not reflecting in the forum.  Anyways, Please find the following EXIDA material which is very much useful for CFSE examination.  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is the book posted in scribd.com / mrkssastry (my folder).  If you have any problems in downloading, please do not hesitate to contact me.

----------


## sumon emam

thanks for the contribution

----------


## SA_FETY

Thanks for your contribution .... this material was already available in this forum.... i remember in some other thread. if people could able to get the following books it will be helpful to all.   

    * Alarm Management for Process Control
    * Certified Functional Safety Expert / Professional (CFSE / CFSP) Study Guide
    * Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability, 3rd Edition
    * Electrical & Mechanical Component Reliability Handbook
    * Final Elements and the IEC 61508 and IEC 61511 Functional Safety Standards
    * Functional Safety - An IEC 61508 SIL 3 Compliant Development Process
     * Safety Equipment Reliability Handbook - 3rd Edition
    * Safety Instrumented Systems Verification - Practical Probabilistic Calculations
    * Safety Integrity Levels
    * Win-Win: A Managers Guide to Functional safety


Thanks in advance

----------


## amshah

Thanks safety

----------


## equate123

Dear All,
               Thanks for posting valuable notes on CFSP. i  am interested in CSP/ASP(CERTIFIED SAFETY PROFESSIONAL/ASSOCIATE SAFETY PROFESSIONAL). If any of our member have books to post,please do so
Regards,
equate123

----------


## gangsici1403

Dear All : Iam preparing for CSP .. i need study material .. Can anyone please help with .. Many thanks Nandi

See More: Certified Safety Professional Study Materials

----------


## equate123

This forum is filled with safety professional throughout the world. It is surprising that no one has helped young professionals like us to get study materials in CSP. 
Senior members please help in getting these books

----------


## GMark

Hi Everyone:

The ASSE website provides the recommended text books. Some of the books are already shared by the members which is great. Please search the posts. Perhaps the others books are not available in e-file format. Sharing the question papers will be a very good idea. Any help?

Best regards

GMark

----------


## RDarmon

Hi 

I am also looking for this. Could you send it to me at dratanasie@yahoo.com?

Thanks in advance

Razvan

----------


## ayoubhk

thanks buddy

----------


## khaled alqasem

Have a nice day Emam, could you share any of exida books,
thanks

----------


## chemical99

Mr.mrkssatry

this books removed from scribd.com. can u send me my jjsenthil79@gmail.com. thanks

----------


## chtm

Dear Mr. mrkssastry

I am studying for taking CFSP exam now. 

Could you please share the EXIDA material to me?

My email address is b92502062@gmail.com

Thanks~~

----------


## posey2000

You will find some study guides for the CSP-ASP, NEBOSH at this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
You can also download many of the reference books at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## posey2000

You will find some study guides for the CSP-ASP, NEBOSH at this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
You can also download many of the reference books at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Fredo405

As many of you requested,
attached is a link where you can download full CSP Reference and study guide
Regards to all members.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Fredo405

As many of you requested,
attached is a link where you can download full CSP Reference and study guide
Regards to all members.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mdjaved91

Hello


the book is removed ---CFSP book from Scribd.Please upload it again !!!! Need it urgently!!!!See More: Certified Safety Professional Study Materials

----------


## potatoteddy

> Guys,
> 
> I have posted a reply for this thread a few days back.  I am not sure, why it is not reflecting in the forum.  Anyways, Please find the following EXIDA material which is very much useful for CFSE examination.  
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone repost? thanks in advance.

----------


## alirazakaisrani

Dear Friends I need your help for this book "Certified Functional Safety Expert / Professional (CFSE / CFSP) Study Guide" 


Regards*


Ali

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need Book " CSP Comprehensive Practice Exam Secrets Study Guide ", Please share
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need Book " CSP Comprehensive Practice Exam Secrets Study Guide " ,
Please share or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------

